

What is this kind of spam trying to do? - Juniper

The contact form on my website receives some spam occasionally.<p>It's always a meaningless jumble of urls.
It is always of this type (I've replaced the meaningless jumble with some of my own in case the urls are valid):<p>ty8769  &#60;a href="http://iduqfhuerhferif.com/"&#62;iduqfhuerhferif&#60;/a&#62;, [url=http://powjrjie.com/]powjrjie[/url], [link=http://oproprktt.com/]oproprktt[/link], http://pesdukiqwro.com/
======
prehnra
What the other posters said. I would add that if this is disruptive you could
try using a visually hidden field with a special value. If the field gets
tampered with, you can flag it as likely spam. This works because the bot just
traverses the dom and fills in fields that look like comment boxes (textareas)
with spam.

------
nekitamo
They're list building by submitting to random forms . Then they go back and
try to see if the comment when through the form and shows up as a comment on
the website. If it does, then they know they can spam that website in the
future.

------
conductor
It's a bot who thinks is posting news comments which will appear in the web
page.

